
Snake sex is every bit as peculiar as you would expect (2017) - Tomte
http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20170608-snake-sex-is-every-bit-as-peculiar-as-you-would-expect
======
lostmymind66
" He thinks that assumption stems from bias by early researchers, who were
predominantly male."

I stopped reading here. We have no idea why they never actually witnessed
sexual cannibalism in snakes. Why speculate that it was some form of sexism?

